# Lasagna noodles



## joesfolk (Feb 9, 2011)

I am cooking some lasagna noodles for use tomorrow.  How should I store them.  I don't want them to soak up a bunch of the cooking liquid.  Don't want them to stick together either.


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 9, 2011)

why are you precooking them over all?
the only thing I could think of is tossing them in a little oil or not straining them fully so they are still coated with a little moisture.
However, I do recommend just cooking them as you need them.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I am cooking some lasagna noodles for use tomorrow.  How should I store them.  I don't want them to soak up a bunch of the cooking liquid.  Don't want them to stick together either.



Why not just cook them tomorrow?


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 9, 2011)

...takes roughly 5 minutes once the water gets rolling


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I am cooking some lasagna noodles for use tomorrow. How should I store them. I don't want them to soak up a bunch of the cooking liquid. Don't want them to stick together either.


 
I never cook Lasagna noodles before is layer them. Make the Lasagna with dry noodles. If I think the sauce is not enough liquid I add two
tablespoons of water to the top and cover it with foil and bake.Works every time.

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Feb 9, 2011)

what is your reason for making ahead?


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 9, 2011)

convenience


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2011)

For convinience I say use "no boil" noodles.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> I never cook Lasagna noodles before is layer them. Make the Lasagna with dry noodles. If I think the sauce is not enough liquid I add two
> tablespoons of water to the top and cover it with foil and bake.Works every time.
> 
> Josie



I do the same as Josie. The liquid must cover the noodles completely however.  Those no "boil noodles" are lousy in my opinion.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 9, 2011)

If you have time, make homemade and don't boil.  It's not hard and takes less time than pre boil'n the hard stuff.  But, I have a pasta machine, hand crank, so take that for what it's worth........oh and a daughter that likes to help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> convenience


 
Sorry, I don't see how it would be more convenient.  Especially if you have to store them in the fridge for the night and playing with them if they stick together.  They cook so quickly.  I can see making the sauce the day before...that woiuld save time.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 9, 2011)

I have made mine in advance before.  I cook them part way and then rinse them well to get rid of the starch and lay them flat in a large dish.   When I do them this way  I use my microwave and a 8x11 pyrex dish and cook them on high until just soft.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> ... Those no "boil noodles" are lousy in my opinion.


 

That's the beauty of personal preferences. I think the other noodles are nasty. Barilla makes an exelent product, I absolutely love them.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> That's the beauty of personal preferences. I think the other noodles are nasty. Barilla makes an exelent product, I absolutely love them.



I agree about Barilla no boil lasagna noodles.  Foolproof.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 9, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> That's the beauty of personal preferences. I think the other noodles are nasty. Barilla makes an exelent product, I absolutely love them.



I like them too because they tend to be thinner.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2011)

If you choose to cook ahead and store in water, I recomend pulling them very al dente. The pasta still absorbs the water even when cold. They have a saying in Italy that goes "Pasta e sempre secco".  Which means pasta is alway thirsty.  Another thing you could do is drain the water, and lay them out on paper towel  to dry them up so your lasagne isn't watery. You can also lay a generous dusting of  parmesan and/or fine breadcrumbs on the bottom of the pan to help prevent you dish from being watery.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's better to cook lasagna noodles on the same day.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 13, 2011)

I prefer Barilla no boil lasagne noodles over most of the others that you have to boil... I find the no boils much more tender, and lighter... Of course when I want to make it really special I go to my Italian market and buy their homemade noodles... But back to the OP's question... Before the no boils were around i've precooked my noodles, what I did was lay them out on wax paper, then put another piece of wax paper over top and then loosely roll up the paper... I only did it this way if I needed to make quite a few trays of lasagne...


----------

